# What's some companies' neck tags?



## as2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

I started a thread over the weekendhttp://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t406017.html#post2272201 and had gotten some questions answered but was hoping to get this final one answered:

I am curious to know that if there are certain requirements for what info NEEDS to be in the neckline, how is it that some companies get away with very minimal info there (say brand, size and maybe fiber content and country of origin) when everything else (washing instructions etc) is on a tag sewn into the side seam?

I have first hand examples of this. These are the ones I found in mine and my wife's closet:

C9 (Target)
Merona (Target)
Old Navy
Gear for Sports (an Anaheim Angels Shirt my wife has)
Asics
Caslon (a Nordstroms brand for women)
Mighty Fine (for "Disney Couture")
Pink (Victoria's Secret)

But other companies (Disneyland Resort, DC comics, Majestic etc) full comply? i.e. have all the info right there in the neckline.


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.business.ftc.gov/documen...ling-requirements-under-textile-and-wool-acts

More information than you will ever want to know...


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

The FTC requires certain info to be in the neckline for the purpose of getting through US Customs. Once the garment is in the US, it can be replaced on a tag elsewhere in the garment. It is perfectly legal for the tags to be in the side seam.


----------



## as2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

kimura-mma said:


> The FTC requires certain info to be in the neckline for the purpose of getting through US Customs. Once the garment is in the US, it can be replaced on a tag elsewhere in the garment. It is perfectly legal for the tags to be in the side seam.


cool! thanks for the info!


----------

